

Finnish Experts Analyze Deep Impact of Nokia Decline - dhfromkorea
http://www2.hs.fi/english/archive/news.asp?id=20020830IE5

======
hannibal5
This analysis is from 2002. Today Nokia is ~1% of the GDP, not very
significant.

